

Show HN: Craigslist housing maps on iPhone - aneth

I've been running cribq.com for 5 years now.  I move a lot so I use it a lot. :)<p>The iPhone app is finally something I'm proud of.  You can see all the Craigslist listings on a map, favorite them, take notes, zoom into neighborhoods, email with a custom template, and more.<p>Link:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/app/craigslist-housing-maps-cribq<p>I'm struggling with marketing, which is where I would really like some suggestions - right now usage is pretty good but I'm shooting for much more.<p>Thanks!<p>Some reviews from the appstore:<p>"A complete game-changer. Completely simplifies the Craigslist housing search."<p>"This is the best way I know to search for an apartment by location, narrowed down to neighborhood or block!"<p>"This app is def a time saver!!! It's now my # 1 most used app :) Thank you for making my transition from Southern Cali to Chicago an easier one!!!"<p>"Very, very helpful. It's the perfect apartment search app on the go. Wherever, whenever... :)"
======
newyorker
Are you hooked up with CL? See if they will promote you as a third-party app
on their page. They benefit too!

~~~
aneth
Thanks.

No - they don't partner with anyone when it comes to their content.

